# I got into an accident ...HELP PLEASE (Pictures)



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,
My lovely Cruze got wrecked in the front 
and I want your help to estimate the damages and how much will it cost me ???
(( I got no insurance ))
Pictures are below ..

Thank you in advance


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm going to guess somewhere over $10,000. With the extensive visible damage I wouldn't be surprised if there is significant engine damage as well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well well well you are digging a well , and this is a deep well . We have Insurance in this country that offset the costs to us consumers for such collisions . All you have there is a big pile of parts for your local wreckers . Sell sell sell ....................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am sure that had your car been insured it would of been written off. Paying for it yourself I would be inclined to see what I could get for the wreck and buy another car. By the way was another car involved and who was at fault? If it was your fault the other guys insurance will come after you to pay the damage, if the other guys fault you should be able to claim off him. Sorry but no insurance is a huge risk, hope you come out of this OK.

PS. Insurance works differently in different Countries, I am quoting what would happen in Australia US would most likely be different.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, your rad support is messed up. That in itself most of the time a insurance company would claim it as a loss. Being that most company's will ditch a car to the scrap with over 40% value.. Do the math.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think the engine is touched
it's all between the bumper and the fan 
at least that's what I think
I got 50% on me and 50% on the other guy
sadly the other driver died
he's also not insured


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know how they do things out in Saudi Arabia as far as insurance goes, but here in the US, that would probably be written off as totaled, especially if it's a year or two old. Insurance will probably write it off. You're looking at extensive damage there, and very possibly frame damage.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

The airbags deployed, the front end is gone, the radiator support is destroyed and the front wheels are no longer in alignment, that car is done for. The bad part with no insurance you get no replacement and with it involved in as serious accident as it had I do not believe that the car is repairable.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

It's going to cost you the value of buying another car. That's it.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

^^^Yep. luckily for you that is still an option. 

What was the other guy driving.


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> ^^^Yep. luckily for you that is still an option.
> 
> What was the other guy driving.


Toyota Fortuner


----------



## 2princesses (Apr 24, 2013)

Yikes... My car was hit in the front, and my damages were merely the right front end, more cosmetic than anything and it was over 3K. I'm guessing this car is totalled. :-( How long had you had it for? That just sucks, I'm sorry!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a loss. Well over $10,000 USD to get it fixed. New front clip, new fenders, headlights, radiator and support, A/C condenser, airbags need to be replaced and re-set, and the car's unibody straightened. 

Glad to hear you are all right, though! Saudi Arabia must have different laws regarding insurance than we do here in North America. You have to have insurance to get license plates where I live, and in most other places also.


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

2princesses said:


> Yikes... My car was hit in the front, and my damages were merely the right front end, more cosmetic than anything and it was over 3K. I'm guessing this car is totalled. :-( How long had you had it for? That just sucks, I'm sorry!
> View attachment 27073


I had it for almost 3 years 

Oh My god, 3k for fixing this little crack, I hope ur car is insured


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

sciphi said:


> That's a loss. Well over $10,000 USD to get it fixed. New front clip, new fenders, headlights, radiator and support, A/C condenser, airbags need to be replaced and re-set, and the car's unibody straightened.
> 
> Glad to hear you are all right, though! Saudi Arabia must have different laws regarding insurance than we do here in North America. You have to have insurance to get license plates where I live, and in most other places also.


Hi (^__^)
You have to be insured to get a license plate here, too. 
I had an insurance but it was (expired) at the time the accident happened
I was planning to renew it 
but unfortunately the accident happened before.
you never know what could happen in this life ...
Thanks for ur time


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch! It figures, right as soon as it lapses you total the car. Things are the exact same way on this side of the world too. Do you have any friends or acquaintances who work in body shops who might be able to cut you a deal on repairs if you choose to repair it? The parts will not be more than $3000 or so, but paying for the work to put it back together will be the real expense. 

A buddy of mine went 4 months without insurance, and the state government suspended his license, his license plates, and made him pay a fee about equal to the insurance he skipped to get his license and license plates back. Plus he still had to pay for insurance on top of all that. 

At least you are alive to learn from your experience. It looks like you were going about 60-70 km/h or faster when you hit the guy.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Since you said, sadly, the other guy died.. How bad off are you? I mean, you're on the 'net taking about it.. But, what all happened to you? 
Broken bones? Bruses? cuts? anything like that, I'd like to know...... 

Sorry to hear about your car. Glad you're alive to talk about it.


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Ouch! It figures, right as soon as it lapses you total the car. Things are the exact same way on this side of the world too. Do you have any friends or acquaintances who work in body shops who might be able to cut you a deal on repairs if you choose to repair it? The parts will not be more than $3000 or so, but paying for the work to put it back together will be the real expense.
> 
> A buddy of mine went 4 months without insurance, and the state government suspended his license, his license plates, and made him pay a fee about equal to the insurance he skipped to get his license and license plates back. Plus he still had to pay for insurance on top of all that.
> 
> At least you are alive to learn from your experience. It looks like you were going about 60-70 km/h or faster when you hit the guy.


Actually I was at full stop and the other driver came from the intersection and took the whole front. as u can see at the pictures.
the question is 

is the parts are all replaceable and available ...?

Sorry I've ZERO experience in this stuff 

Thank you Thank you Thank you very much

About the insurance 
the Government only request it when you renew ur license plate , and the license plate lasts for 3 years till u have to renew it again , mean while the insurance stay for only one year and then it's up to you to make a renewal or have two years to go without an insurance without any problem.

Thanks again


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> Since you said, sadly, the other guy died.. How bad off are you? I mean, you're on the 'net taking about it.. But, what all happened to you?
> Broken bones? Bruses? cuts? anything like that, I'd like to know......
> 
> Sorry to hear about your car. Glad you're alive to talk about it.


The other driver was going very fast, so fast that the car flipped and went for almost 100m (I think because it was an SUV)
fortunately I got out of it with only few scratches 
thanks for asking bro I really appreciate it


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That just might be fixable if you get used parts and can find somebody who knows what they are doing. But it will cost quite a bit, like $5000-6000 or more.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Mohammed462 said:


> The other driver was going very fast, so fast that the car flipped and went for almost 100m (I think because it was an SUV)
> fortunately I got out of it with only few scratches
> thanks for asking bro I really appreciate it


Good to hear... Just shows how safe these cars really are..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Stepson had a similar problem in Venezuela. Was rear ended by a taxi cab with no laws to protect him. Can't even file a police accident report or put a claim against the offender. Just saying, different countries have different laws if any at all.

Only tool I could find there to work on his car was a rusty pair of vise-grips. Couldn't even lock the trunk and had to push that out along with the quarter panels by hand. Wife said I shouldn't do that because of her condo laws, did it anyway and got a rather large crowd including the security guards watching me. And also received quite a round of applause when I could lock the trunk again.

Looking that this car, would take quite a lot more than just a pair of vise-grips. And can see quite a of unibody parts that would have to be torched off with new parts welded on.

We have place in Osseo, WI that sells so-called repairables, these guys must think we are nuts for the prices they are charging. Son's friend purchased a low mileage Dodge truck in a rollover. By the time, he was done would have saved around 10,000 bucks by buying a new one. Couldn't talk him out of it, then he has a salvage title. He asked to if I could repair his airbag modules, were around 700 bucks each. But only good for one shot, they are toast after they are activated.

In regards to helping, we can't even help my wife's son. With those crooked politicians running Venezuela, the price of a new car is over fives times the way overpriced cars sold in the USA. And then if he had a nice car, would more than likely get robbed or murdered to take it.

So how is life and prices like in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

NickD said:


> Stepson had a similar problem in Venezuela. Was rear ended by a taxi cab with no laws to protect him. Can't even file a police accident report or put a claim against the offender. Just saying, different countries have different laws if any at all.
> 
> Only tool I could find there to work on his car was a rusty pair of vise-grips. Couldn't even lock the trunk and had to push that out along with the quarter panels by hand. Wife said I shouldn't do that because of her condo laws, did it anyway and got a rather large crowd including the security guards watching me. And also received quite a round of applause when I could lock the trunk again.
> 
> ...


ammm depends on the city 
for instance, if u live in the capital Riyadh u r going to have a bad time regarding safety and the other bad stuff
but luckily I live in a very quiet and safe place at the east province. a city called " Jubail Industrial City" .

Regarding the prices, it's very cheap compared to Venezuela. 
for example, I got my Cruze 2lt 1.8L by 15,600$ dollar 

wish u all the best (^___^)..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mohammed462 said:


> ammm depends on the city
> for instance, if u live in the capital Riyadh u r going to have a bad time regarding safety and the other bad stuff
> but luckily I live in a very quiet and safe place at the east province. a city called " Jubail Industrial City" .
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. Peace.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry man I don't think there's any fixing that. I fully believe you'd spend more than you paid for the car to do so, and even so it would never be 100% perfect again. My advice - sell every single part you can off of the car and buy yourself a cheap used car with the money you make.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Any intrest in selling parts what model is it.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it is probably totaled. For your own safety! I did the same thing to my LS in Feb. Allstate first said it would be @7000 then after pulling it apart, the body shop found the sub frame was bent and then replacing the AC , parts of the engine Air bag sensors and refilling the Airbag(s), they totaled it. I ended up getting @13000 for the car in salvage from insurance. Hopefully the accident was not your fault and someone else will pay!


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Any intrest in selling parts what model is it.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


ammmm I'm waiting until I get an estimate from the workshop 
if it cost me less than 5000$, I might fix it
if more, I'll be in touch with u 

best regards


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

Patman said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it is probably totaled. For your own safety! I did the same thing to my LS in Feb. Allstate first said it would be @7000 then after pulling it apart, the body shop found the sub frame was bent and then replacing the AC , parts of the engine Air bag sensors and refilling the Airbag(s), they totaled it. I ended up getting @13000 for the car in salvage from insurance. Hopefully the accident was not your fault and someone else will pay!


from what I saw, I don't think the sub frame got wrecked, the hit reached only to the half of the impact bar from the side. 

currently I'm estimating the cost of making the car back on the street.
the airbags and its sensors will be fixed another time. "until I get my next salary"

best luck:th_salute:


----------



## Mohammed462 (Aug 9, 2013)

aharnak said:


> Sorry man I don't think there's any fixing that. I fully believe you'd spend more than you paid for the car to do so, and even so it would never be 100% perfect again. My advice - sell every single part you can off of the car and buy yourself a cheap used car with the money you make.


Hi 
thanks 4 the advice aharnak

how much do u think it will get me of I try to sell it ??

:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I highly doubt it'll be around $5k but maybe parts/labor are much cheaper there. 
Have you considered a front clip from a Cruze crashed in the rear? 

Gotta give thanks though that this is your biggest problem right now and not what the other guy is dealing with. 

Good luck with everything and keep us posted on your progress.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

While in Caracas, we passed by a Toyota dealer, told my wife, we have to stop in there. First off entering that dealership was like entering a federal prison here. While their cars looked exactly what they look like here, opening the hood was a shock. No OBD II like here, is that a carburetor? Where is the cat?

In regards to buying replacement parts, here. Unlike buying a new assembled car, parts are brought in just in time in reusable trays. Each station on the assembly line has all the tools handy for the operation, with computer controlled torque wrenches.

For each of those parts for replacement, first must be individually packaged, $. Then transferred to a warehouse that had to be built, maintained, heated, and with a stiff property tax bill, $$$$, Then inventoried by certified CPA's, $$$$. Then shipped individually to the dealerships, $$$$$. But worse of all, inventory is profit according to the IRS, they don't take parts for payment, want cold hard cash. So this means, you have to borrow money paying $$$$ interest. And not just one time, for each and every year as long as that part sits on the shelf, and yes the inventory, heat, property taxes, and everything else involved.

Even seen some of my stuff marked up as much as 150 times from the manufacturing cost.

For a body shop, not only have to put the new parts on, but have to take the old parts off first, then spending a half an hour looking for the tools. No robotic painting, all done by hand. Another real nightmare is in our vehicle electronics with hundreds of wires between the engine and the body as opposed to that new Toyota in Venezuela, less than a dozen. But we use to be that way here.

Difficult to know what his Cruze is like in Saudi Arabia. And do they have an EPA and an IRS?


----------

